# End Tables



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

My end tables are complete. Thanks for the great advice on how to glue up the tops and lessons on wood movement. This was my first fine furniture project. Learned a lot especially on finishing. The top is made of rosewood santos which like a lot of exotic woods gives off an anti oxidant and oils which do not allow polyurethane to bond and cure. I had to strip the top twice before my wife found the solution online. Two coats of shellac to seal the top then follow with poly. Legs are walnut, undershelf is curly maple. The legs are held on by floating tenons which I mortised on my horizontal mortiser jig(which I found on router forums). I tried to avoid sand paper entirely by going for a hand plane finish. It worked on the walnut legs but that figured rosewood was a nightmare. Tear out on the knots and quite a few start and stop lines. Ended up hand sanding it to 400.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow nice work Jamie! Those look awesome , your shops not to shabby either


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

:smile:Real nice you will not find those in the local furniture store


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

That rosewood santos is beautiful - I have never seen that in person. Really like the way you laid it out.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Jamie! I love anything with Rosewood in the name and the mix of the Walnut and Curly Maple is just icing on the top. Great job!

David


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Jamie. Your choice of woods was awesome.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful, Jamie. Congrats on a great job!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice tables, Jamie. Love the rosewood, like the others.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Wonderful, just simply wonderful.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pretty snazzy tables


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Terrific job -- you are correct in calling it "fine furniture"


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Exquisite work. It's a bold move to combine such high contrast wood into the top. Well done!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would not change a thing on those tables! And thats coming from a guy who loves changing things. Hell I even blew up the pics, gave em all a stern eye all the while thinking what would I do different.... I got nuttin!!!! 

Gorgeous work Jamie...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Jamie. You get an A for design, an A for execution, and an A for choice of woods. Anyone looking at those will know they are custom made.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work sir. look forward to more photos of future projects.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Those tables would not look out of place in anyone's mansion.


----------

